# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Đắk Lắk - Du lich Dak Lak

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *Du lịch Đắk Lắk* -* Du lich Dak Lak*


Tỉnh Đắk Lắk nằm trên cao nguyên Đắk Lắk, một trong 3 cao nguyên lớn của Tây Nguyên, có độ cao trung bình 400 - 800m so với mặt nước biển, phía bắc và đông bắc giáp Gia Lai, phía nam giáp Lâm Đồng, phía tây giáp Căm-pu-chia và tỉnh Đắk Nông, phía đông giáp Phú Yên và Khánh Hòa.



_Đồi thông Buôn Ma Thuột_



Đến Đắk Lắk du khách có thể đi thăm thác Thủy Tiên, những hồ nước thơ mộng như hồ Lắk, hồ Buôn Triết, hồ Ea Kao; các khu rừng nguyên sinh - vườn quốc gia Yok Đôn, khu lâm viên Ea Kao, thăm Buôn Đôn nổi tiếng với nghề săn bắt và thuần dưỡng voi, các di tích lịch sử như tháp Chàm thế kỷ 13, biệt điện của cựu hoàng Bảo Đại, nhà tù Buôn Ma Thuột hoặc tìm hiểu đời sống văn hoá các dân tộc ít người.



_Thác Đray Sáp_


_Hồ Lắk._



Mời bạn cùng *Didau.org* lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Đắk Lắk để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*1. Phương tiện đi lại*

Đăk Lăk cách Sài Gòn 350km, cách Hà Nội 1.410km. Có hai phương tiện đến Đăk Lăk là đường bộ và máy bay (sân bay Buôn Mê Thuột).

Các bạn nên chọn các phương tiện phú hợp với túi tiền và thời gian du lịch cho mình. Sau đây là 1 số gợi ý và địa chỉ cho các bạn tham khảo:

*Xe Khách (Xe đò)*

*Xe ANH KHOA*

Chạy tuyến  Sài Gòn - Buôn Mê Thuột.

Xuất bến tại Bến xe Miền Đông lúc 9h, 21h, 21h30, 22h. (22h là xe giường nằm).
Có xe trung chuyển giữa BXMĐ và Lê Hồng Phong. Vậy bạn ở nội thành đến Lê Hồng Phong sẽ gần hơn.

Đặt vé:
Sài Gòn:  306 Lê Hồng Phong, P.1 - Q.10. Điện thoại: (08) 38 39 39 39 - 35 11 72 11.
Buôn Mê Thuột: 51-65 Nguyễn Đức Cảnh. Điện thoại: (0500)3.84.84.84 - 3.844.844.

*Xe KUMHO*

Sài Gòn - Buôn Mê Thuột

Giờ xuất bến tại Sài Gòn (BXMĐ): Xe ghế ngồi: 9h-12h-14h-21h-22h; Xe giường nằm: 9h-10h-20h30-21h30.
Giờ xuất bến tại Ban Mê Thuột (bến xe): Xe ghế ngồi 8h-9h-11h-14h30-21h-22h. Xe giường nằm 9h-10h-20h30-21h30.

Đặt vé tại 
Ban Mê Thuột: (0500) 3 99.98.98. 
Bến xe miến Đông: (08) 35.112.112
Trạm Lê Hồng Phong: (08) 3833.8180 - 3833.8190.

*Xe MAI LINH*

Tổng đài đặt vé tại Sài Gòn: (08) 39 29 29 29.
Đường dây nóng: 0985 29 29 29.
Buôn Mê Thuột: (0500) 3819 777.  ĐC: Nguyễn Chí Thanh, P.Tân An.
Hà Nội: (04) 36 33 66 99  ĐC: 55 Kim Đồng, P.Giáp Bắc, Q.Hoàng Mai.
Đà Nẵng: (0511) 2 246 246  ĐC: 158 Tôn Đức Thắng, quận Liên Chiểu

*Hàng không:*

Các hãng hàng không hoạt động chủ yếu trong lãnh thổ Việt Nam:

_JetStar:_

Website: www.jetstar.com
Đường dây nóng phục vụ khách hàng: 19001550

_Vietnam Airline_

Website: www.vietnamairlines.com.vn
Đường dây nóng phục vụ khách hàng :
              Miền Bắc Việt Nam: 84 4 38320320
              Miền Nam Việt Nam: 84 8 38320320
              Miền Trung Việt Nam: 84 511 3832320

_Air Mekong_

Website:www.airmekong.com.vn

Đường dây nóng phục vụ khách hàng:
              Hà Nội: 04 - 37 188 199
              Sài Gòn: 08 - 38 463 666

*2. Nên đến vào thời điểm nào?*

Mùa nào Đăk Lăk cũng tuyệt đẹp với những buổi sáng mai mờ sương, với không khí trong lành, dịu mát và nụ cười thuần hậu của người dân.

Về lễ hội, ngoài lễ hội đua voi được định kỳ diễn ra vào tháng 3 hàng năm, các lễ hội khác như lễ mừng lúa mới, lễ bỏ mả, đâm trâu, lễ cúng Bến nước, lễ hội Cồng chiêng, cà phê… tuy được tổ chức đều đặn hàng năm nhưng không có ngày cố định. Vì thế, muốn tham gia lễ hội nào, bạn phải thường xuyên cập nhật thông tin trên báo đài.

----------


## thietht

Vườn quốc gia Yokdon 

4 ngọn thác hùng vĩ của Đắk Lắk 

Chiêm ngưỡng thác DraySap, DrayNur hùng vĩ
Tới thăm 'chú voi con ở Bản Đôn'

*Lễ Hội*

Lễ hội đua voi - Buôn Ma Thuột, Đắk Lắk (Tháng 3 âm lịch)

----------


## thietht

Tổng hợp các *Tour du lịch Đắk Lắk - Tour du lich Dak Lak* được giới thiệu trên Didau.org
Tour Đăk Lăk: Chương trình Trekking (5 Ngày 4 Đêm) - Giá Liên Hệ 

THAM QUAN THÀNH PHỐ BUÔN MA THUỘT - THÁC D’RAYNUR – KHU DU LỊCH BUÔN ĐÔN - LÀNG CÀ PHÊ TRUNG NGUYÊN – HỒ LAK (1 ngày) - Giá 720.000 VNĐ/Khách


Tour du lịch Sài Gòn - Đắk Lắk giá rẻ (3 Ngày 2 Đêm) - Giá từ 945.000 VNĐ/Khách

Du Lịch Tây Nguyên – Đắk Lắk (1 Ngày) - Giá từ 679.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## hangnt

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Đăk Lăk

----------


## thietht

Lẩu lá rừng 

Thịt nai Đắk Lắk

----------


## thietht

Khách Sạn Đam San Đắk Lắk ( 212 - 214 Nguyễn Công Trứ, Tp. Buôn Ma Thuột)

Khách sạn Dakruco Đắk Lắk

Khách sạn Cao Nguyên Đắk Lắk (3 - Số giường: 78 - Địa chỉ: 65 Phan Chu Trinh – TP. Buôn Ma Thuột, tỉnh ĐắkLắk)

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng Làng Tôi (27 Tôn Đức Thắng, Thành phố Buôn Ma Thuột)

Nhà hàng Thành Công

Nhà Hàng Hồ Câu Đồng Xanh (268/3 Nguyễn Công Trứ , Tp. Buôn Ma Thuột, Đăk Lăk)

----------

